# 1000 Bilder gleichzeitig vektorisieren !



## angelikamorgan (5. November 2003)

Hallo 

Ich möchte gerne eine Videoaufnahme bestehend aus 1000 Einzelbilder vektorisieren.

Welches Programm kann ich für mein Vorhaben verwenden ?

Ich bedanke mich vielmals im vorraus !

Angelika


----------



## Hercules (5. November 2003)

Hahaha....

Naja eine Möglichkeit ist Adobe Streamline
Aber da musst du jedel Bild nacheinander vektorisieren. Und ausserdem sehen Bilder, die vom Pprogramm vektorisiert sind, meisstens schaiße aus.


----------



## angelikamorgan (5. November 2003)

*narf* 

War der meinung, es wäre unnötig zu erwähnen, daß ich die 1000 Bilder nicht einzeln vektorisieren möchte !

Natürlich kann ich Streamline, Corel,  Fireworks, Flash, Freehand usw. verwenden.  

Wie kann ich die 1000 Bilder GLEICHZEITIG vektorisieren ?

Sch**** wird mit "e" geschrieben 

Angelika


----------



## Hercules (5. November 2003)

Ja da weis ich kein Programm das passt... ich wusste schon dass du sie eigentlich gleichzeitig vektorisieren willst....

Ja natürlich schreibt man das mit "e", aber du siehst ja was passiert wenn ich e ausschreibe
ROFL


----------

